
Google detects Edge users visiting its sites, urges them to switch to Chrome - MilnerRoute
https://tech.slashdot.org/story/20/02/23/2252200/google-detects-edge-users-visiting-its-sites-urges-them-to-switch-to-chrome
======
stevenalowe
Sounds like a public service

